# Western Wideout For Sale



## Screek350 (Dec 4, 2020)

2012 Western Wideout
Was bought new in 2012 when I ordered my F350, and was used twice on our parking lot. We’ve been using the tractors and loaders ever since, so it hasn’t been used at all. It’s basically in new condition, zero rust, and was stored indoors. Comes with the interface plates, and the remote. The truck mounts and wiring harness are staying on my truck. Please let me know if you have any questions or need additional photos.
$4800.00 OBO


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where in Ohio are you?


----------



## Screek350 (Dec 4, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Where in Ohio are you?


Hebron, its 45 minutes east of Columbus.


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

I’m interested in Pittsburgh, please shoot me a message.


----------

